# Devon shipyard boost.



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Good news from the BBC -

_Shipyard order secures 200 jobs 

Appledore shipyard has struggled to find orders 
A north Devon shipyard has won a new contract, securing 200 jobs for at least two years. A multi-million pound steel superyacht will be made at Appledore before being sailed to Devonport for completion. 

Last year the yard, which is owned by Devonport owners DML, lost out on two important contracts. 

Torridge and West Devon MP Geoffrey Cox said the contract, which starts in the autumn, will hopefully kick start more of this kind of work for Appledore. 

He said: "I am absolutely delighted for the people of Appledore. 

"It shows the high regard the yard is held in and the quality of the design team. 

"It has been a long time coming." 

In 2003 the entire workforce of 550 was made redundant when the firm went into receivership. 

The yard has struggled to find new work since it was taken over by DML in 2004. _

Rushie (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

thats good news indeed. many fine vessels were built in appledore in the past and are still working after many years of hard service. be nice if it went on to become a busy yard again. some great tugs were built there.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

They certainly did Billyboy. Let's hope this is a new start for them.

Check out their website to see the different types of vessels they've built.

http://www.appledore-shipbuilders.co.uk

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

The Lads are only building the hull,they lost a couple of orders for compleat builds due to mis- management from parent owners KBR in the states.still the hull is better than nothing,at the moment they are traveling to plymouth every day to Devonport Dockyard.Also they are hopefull for some of the carrier work when the goverment pulls its fingers out.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

It still p's me off that they didn't get the contract for the Torpoint ferries.

Hindsight reveals that due to the ongoing problems the ferries have had, building them "next door" may well have been a good idea.!

Rushie


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Fond memories of working at Appledore in the 80's after I came ashore. Worked on the RRS Charles Darwin and the Tankerman for Rowbothams. The workforce were the best and most helpful ever. It was an uplifting experience after Cammell Lairds, Swans and Smiths Docks where the workforce seemed to go out of their way to be unhelpful to contractors! Long may the yard survive......and agree with the comments about the Torpoint Ferries.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

The super and mega yacht building market is massive. It keeps the Dutch, Italian, and a few American yards in orders.
The real money men seem to shun Korea, China etc. Lets hope it is the first of many orders

best regards
jimmys


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

This will be the 3rd superyacht hull built at the yard now.


----------

